# Scratching, hump back, not eating



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, New Mom here. Three questions.

1) Yesterday was the first time Lucy was in the grass. Afterwards, her little nose was a tiny-bit runny and her eyes watered a little. DH thought it was just dust, okay with that. In grass more last night, scratching face. In grass this morning and even more rubbing her eyes and lots of grooming herself.

Q. Does this sound like an alergy or just a very young immature puppy getting use to the elements in the world?

2) She was a little timid when we picked her up from the breeder, sort of shyed away from someone picking her up. She's come out of that now, but she is still very jumps and holds her tail down and not over her back. In fact, her rear end looks like it's sloping down and not rising like the standard rise.

Q. Do puppies' legs grow at different rates, front vs back? If it's just her confidence level is down, could that be why the top of her back curves somewhat like a cat arching. When she's running and rolling I don't notice it but when she's standing still I do. Thoughts?

3) She's not eating squat and she's sleeping all the time. I know I've read several of you ask about this but I just need reassurance that she's not sleeping so much because she's not eating and is wasting away. She's so darn sweet!

I am also posting a link to a quickly put together album. Hopefully it will work.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/emailAlbum?uname=dimcmillen&aid=5643370302363317281&continue=https%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdimcmillen%2FLucy%3Fauthkey%3DGv1sRgCKy0gt_QlMTvWg


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

It doesn't work.  

I'll have to work on it later. Gotta go.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure whether this is allergies or not . How old is she? Any chemicals on the grass?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You have a new puppy appt. To have her checked out by your vet right? It's good to do within a few days of getting your puppy. And some breeders insist. 

The scratchy face does not concern me too much.... Puppies itch. The no eating is a typical Hav thing. And if she is timid, she may be off her food for a few days... The hunched back though along with not eating could be s sign that her belly/gut is bothering her. I learned this when, Cash had pancreatitis. It is probably nothing. But it good to have a new puppy checked our by your vet. It's a great learning experience for you too, as they can give you all sorts of tips. 

Is she drinking water, have you offered her little bits of yummy treats like boiled chicken? If shes drinking and will take treats... She is just probably adjusting to her new home, and perhaps playing you for the good food (she is a Havanese after all)


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Other than the itching, it sounds a lot like Baxter's first few days -- appetite not so great and submissive body language. It actually took him a few weeks to get fully into the swing of things. 

I agree, though, about having the vet give her a complete check.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Think about how she must feel, being taken away from the only thing she knew and with a bunch of strangers and no Mommy. I would say she probably is fine, just scared


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Boo carried her tail low a lot and walked hump backed too when she was a youngen'. Now, at 8 months, she's straight backed and carrys her tail curled over her back. And both Yogi and Boo were very itchy pups. Relax, Momma....And yes, have a vet check on your new baby....


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Went to the vet today. Everything was very good. She weighed 3 lbs even. Her bite is fantastuc, nothing wrong except worrisome mom. She is such a delight. Only issues are Lucy whining is I'm out of eyesight and I'm stuck in the middle of my vet vs breeder regarding leptro.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I'mso happy to hear Lucy is ok. I'm one of those worrisome Moms also. Our Kody Bear was a whinner. As I remember it lasted for about 2 weeks and then he got better. It takes some puppies longer to get adjusted I have found it helps when there are other pets in the house. Kody keeps our new puppy, Sailor, so busy that he doesn't have time to whine.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Very happy to hear this Diann. Lucy is way too cute to have any problems. caught between vet and breeder is difficult. Is there a way to check if there is a problem with Leptovirus where you live?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Diann, my vet pushes the Lepto here but when I told him the breeder said no Lepto then he took her word for it since he's not familiar with Havanese. Mine are the only ones he has!

McGee would whine a lot when we first got him and I thought "oh, no - a whiner!" but he's fine now at nearly seven months. In fact, I had almost forgot that he used to whine until I read your post! I guess it's a "baby" thing!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Howling is what she's doing now! Poor thing. I hate waiting for her to calm down to go get her.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Re Lepto:
Our vets say no, unless there is an outbreak in the area, and there hasn't been.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

luv3havs said:


> Re Lepto:
> Our vets say no, unless there is an outbreak in the area, and there hasn't been.


Ditto, not recommended .


----------

